# aquasoil question for crypt keepers



## maknwar (Feb 28, 2008)

Anyone notice a difference in the Amazonia compared to the Amazonia II when using it in their emersed setups? I use Amazonia II and need to order some more but dont know if it should matters what type I get. Any input would be great.


----------



## mats808 (May 7, 2008)

Hi,

I've only tried amazonia. What kind of Cryptocorynes are you keeping? Not sure exactly how true this is but apparently amazonia should lower the pH more then amazonia II. If you are keeping blackwater stuff in pure rainwater or RO/DI it might be a good idea to go with amazonia. If you are keeping other stuff it probably doesn't matter too much.

Cheers,
Aaron


----------



## tanVincent (Mar 19, 2004)

....buy the cheaper one


----------

